# Windows system image restore issues



## steveyg777 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi there,

My windows 8 pro install messed up n i have almost 2.8tb of stuff on my drive on a 3tb hd. I have an identical hd as a backup which i have (an apparently successful) a backup of my system from a couple of weeks ago on. I had set the system to do scheduled backups of the system (set to backup a system image of efi partition and c. There were a few times where i was trying to get other things done and the systemwas running slow so i cancelled the backups when i noticed them running. The software stopped the backups (seemingly successfully).

As i say my system messed up - i came home to find out it was no longer downloading (as i had left it doing when i went to work) but was on a blue screen (bsod?) saying the system needs to be restarted. Since then it didnt work well at all and after dskchk reported that several sectors were damaged so it was moving data to spare sectors (or whatever it generally reports when this happens) there were a lot of files messed up or reported as deleted when doing a file recovery scan with recuvva.

So i decided to restore the backed up system image from the other hd. Incidentally i tried mounting the vhdx backup image from that hd via windows explorer which then reported "the disk needs formatting" and didnt get any success mounting via disk management either (it mounted in the app but didnt show up on windows explorer and if i tried to access info on it via disk management it reported the same"disk needs formatting prompt".

So when i booted my win 8 dvd it didnt work cos the dvd wasnt an efi booting version so i had to boot from a usb version with the efi bit included.

I formatted the system drive and chose to do an image restore. It started doing the restore (apparently) but every time i came back to it later i had the follwing error:

"Re-image your computer

The system image restore failed.

Error details: The requested system device cannot be identified due to multiple indistinguishable devices potentially matching the identification criteria Ox80073B92"

This seems to be a rare error judging by the fact that nothing comes up via google so i am desperately asking for ur help on this one! I cant bare to find out there is nothing i can do as it tuk me so long to set up my system n i have a lot of my own data on there too.

The system drive i formatted was created in diskpart and then re formatted with "format" command (as it created the disk in raw mode) so now it is ntfs mode (uncompressed).

Let me know if u need any more info too

Thanks in advance sooooooo much for ur help,

Steve


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the system is UEFI, and the image was created in UEFI therefore a GPT format based image, then the drive to which it is going to be installed must also be a gpt format

GPT = Globally Unique Identifier Partitioning scheme

However although I have read your post three times and PLEASE accept my apologies if I have missed it 
why did you not go in through windows key + C or whatever to charms and then change pc settings and then from there to advanced and then to refresh windows or to the ultimate restore from image

I suspect the fault lies with the failed but nevertheless the apparently completed image.

what is the windows 8 dvd please that is not efi - Unified Extensible Firmware Interface

I hate to be the bearer of what I think maybe bad news but, as the drive in the computer, if I have it correct is now formatted


> I cant bare to find out there is nothing i can do as it tuk me so long to set up my system n i have a lot of my own data on there too.


you are presumably except in a recover data situation, which is of course still there, until you over write it, but possibly only with a professional recovery - you are relying, I think on the backup - are you not.
What please was used for the backup - File History - Windows 8 - as that will not recover all OR some additional safety measure such as
Windows 7 File recovery in 8 from control panel - system image


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

steveyg777

Did you manage to resolve the problem.
I wondered if you had any success


----------

